# [...my Medusa's litter.]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Here are the males and females separated. I had 6 does (not including 1 runt that was removed) and 4 bucks. There are only 5 does here in these photos because my buddy was holding the other one as she is his new pet-to-be. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-prin ... 101250945/

This is the mum, Medusa, and unknown father.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-prin ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-prin ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-prin ... otostream/


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

OMG they are so gorgeous like I just want to reach in my screen and steal them. Mwah ha ha


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-prin ... 223318116/

here's the brown ones now! There are 5 black and white ones too. 8 days old!


----------

